# Cities of Azerbaijan



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> The metro in Baku looks fantastic (but not the trains)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the trains of Baku metro are new, as for the trains in my pics, they are quite normal, not bad.

This structure is situated in the entrance to Sumgayit city as you see the name of the city in the picture.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Galandar, Do u have some more street scenes showing the people?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

MetroStar said:


> What???Azeri cities are beautiful??
> 
> I should politely remind you that EVERY SINGLE CITY IN THE WORLD has one-two beautiful views.But our friend Galandar forgets to send us photos depicting other neighbourhoods as the rest of Baku is only disgusting dwelling and poor people walking withou shoes living in third world conditions without food.
> 
> ...


First - don't call me friend, 
Second - the words you say is not only about Baku or any other azerbaijani city. You can see poor people or poor building in any other country, regardless to New-York or Brussell. Baku and Azerbaijan in whole aren't different from the views in those pictures. And there are even better places and views i have no photo from.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

freedom said:


> Galandar, Do u have some more street scenes showing the people?


Yeah i have some pictures i will try to post them here.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Some pictures to show you the people in Baku(Azerbaijan):










































































I will try to make many other pictures in the streets of Baku in order to show Azerbaijan one more time( especcialy for users like MetroStar).


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

This topic is a nice nostalgie from 2005  So much time left and so many things have been changed since that time


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

time for new pics?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

daneo said:


> time for new pics?


There is a special section for Azerbaijan with many photos of Baku and other cities + many interesting projects: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1930


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Baku has been influenced by French architecture, or Im wrong?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

JmB & Co. said:


> Baku has been influenced by French architecture, or Im wrong?


Yes, it has some influence by French architecture as well. You can feel it in some buildings in Baku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883310


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Galandar said:


> Yes, it has some influence by French architecture as well. You can feel it in some buildings in Baku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883310


Yeah, Some pictures reminded me to Buenos Aires, mostly the Florida street.
So, I thought that Baku could had been influenced by French architecture.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

nice thread..old but still good!


----------

